
Show HN: Cudeda, Customer development dashboard - warent
https://cudeda.com/
======
fiatjaf
Did you use Cudeda before creating Cudeda?

~~~
warent
Before I was using docs and sheets, it was a pain. From now on I'll be using
Cudeda

~~~
fiatjaf
How do you get people to agree on being interviewed by you?

~~~
warent
Sorry, the purpose of Cudeda probably wasn't made clear. It's for product
managers and founders to track data when interviewing their customers or
target market. I don't interview anybody.

Just updated the website, so hopefully it's clearer.

